# Clinton below Yates



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know if the newly fallen timber from Yates to Ryan has been cleared this season? I'm thinking about a float on Saturday and would like to know what I'm getting into prior to getting on the water.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

As of when? We went through there Thanksgiving weekend and there were some tight squeezes.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, as of the last month or so. Was downstream to house hole last week, but heard of some fallen timber a little farther down. Just wondering if anyone could confirm.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I know people have paddled Avon / Livernois to Yates Cider mill 
as recently as Feb 18th but can't be sure past that point.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank Willi. I know auburn to yates has been paddled. Looking for the yates to Ryan stretch. I heard some of some downed trees, but haven't recieved any confirmation if they have been removed. I don't have the equiptment to do it or i would.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Were you able to make it out last weekend? That section always seems to need quite a bit of work after winter and touchup after big storms. If no one has worked on it yet, I'll try and get out there this weekend and start.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Was able to get out, but just for a hike to see what was up. Made it down to the sportsmans congress and saw 2 trees blocking the river. One was able to be pulled out with a come along, the other will need to be cut.


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Argh, the mighty Clinton is roaring right now! Nearly three feet and over 400cfs flow!!! Unfortunately I can't go paddling today =(


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering what type of craft you guys paddle from Avon to Yates? I paddled that stretch late summer last year in my Wenonah Solo-Plus, but it was a long for some of the areas where the river basically made a "switchback". I have been on this forum for about 6 months and I just found this section. I think if I had unlimited funds I would buy a LL (native?) Remix just for that section of river, and various other tight water exploration. Actually it was the coupe I was looking at, which is a SOT


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

fisheater said:


> I was wondering what type of craft you guys paddle from Avon to Yates? I paddled that stretch late summer last year in my Wenonah Solo-Plus, but it was a long for some of the areas where the river basically made a "switchback". I have been on this forum for about 6 months and I just found this section. I think if I had unlimited funds I would buy a LL (native?) Remix just for that section of river, and various other tight water exploration. Actually it was the coupe I was looking at, which is a SOT


I'm personally paddling a Pyranha Karnali.

The most common kayaks I see in that section though are the $200 short recreational kayaks that the local sporting good stores carry:

Old Town Otter

Pelican Pursuit

Perception Swifty 9.5

and (approximately $400) Dagger Zydeco

Ideally though, I'd imagine these cross-overs would be more of an ideal option, although a SOT certainly would relieve some of the strainer concerns:

Liquid Logic Remix XP9 or 10

Dagger Approach 9 or 10

Pyranha Fusion

Jackson Rogue

Summit Sports in Rochester Hills, NW corner of Walton and Livernois, was keeping the LL Remix XP's in stock last summer, they were having demo days at Stoney Creek Metro Park as well.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Waded Clinton from Ryan Rd to first footbridge yesterday. I was concentrating on fishing and not on counting obstructions. I can say that the river had at least three, but very possibly more areas that were impassable. For me personally, I would not attempt paddling this stretch as the water is deep (above chest wader height) and fast. I will most likely fish this stretch in the next couple weeks.

I would have no trouble paddling this stretch in the Solo-Plus, but an inch or two of rocker would make it easier. I do not think I would like to demo a Remix, I prefer the bliss of ignorance for now. If I chase trout on the Clinton thru Rochester, I have the jumbo tubes of JB Weld should I need to make a Royalex repairs, but that has been avoided to date.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Pyranha, I am unable to help on the weekend as my wife works, and I have a young son. Maybe I will be able to be of some help in the future, although my freetime is limited at this stage of my life. Feel free to PM in the future, at the very least I will reply.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Nov. 24, 2010
Release No. 112410-01

Army Corps of Engineers tackle E-Coli on Clinton River

Sewer separation, improvements planned
for Red Run Drain in southeast Michigan

DETROIT  The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Detroit District, awarded a *$2,157,293* contract to a Michigan firm for improvements and repairs to the Red Run Drain in Macomb County and a sewer separation project in Oakland County.
Funding comes from the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act, also known as the economic stimulus package.
The contract was awarded to Site Development, Inc. of Madison Heights, Mich., a small business. *The firm will separate storm drains and sanitary sewers to reduce the flow of E coli bacteria into Lake St. Clair through several tributaries.*
This is a significant project that will upgrade essential drainage infrastructure and halt the flow of E coli into the Clinton River and Lake St. Clair, said Lt. Col. Michael Derosier, Detroit District engineer. An improved and modernized Red Run Drain will benefit the regions resources and residents.
The contractor will eliminate a sewer cross connection at the 12 Mile Road and John R intersection and construct 415 feet of new line ranging from 48 to 60 inches in diameter to separate existing combined sewers and storm drains.
The project also includes the repair of 26 stormwater discharge points to the Red Run Drain open channel, and slope repairs at various locations to improve bank stability.
*The project is expected to commence in spring 2011 and be completed in fall 2011.*
For more details, please contact Lynn Duerod, public affairs officer, 313-226-4680; or Paul Powell, project manager, at 313-226-2094


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Floated Yates to Ryan on Sunday with Hully. River was cooking along, but did not prove to be an issue. 2 obstructions, 1 below the just above the feeder creek, but you could pass under it, the other just above Ryan that needed to be portaged around. Fishing wasn't the best, but it was still a great morning to be out. 

Yates was jammed with fisherman but cleared up about half way through the float. Very happy with how the new yak performed and looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Floated Yates to Ryan on Sunday with Hully. River was cooking along, but did not prove to be an issue. 2 obstructions, 1 below the just above the feeder creek, but you could pass under it, the other just above Ryan that needed to be portaged around. Fishing wasn't the best, but it was still a great morning to be out. 

Yates was jammed with fisherman but cleared up about half way through the float. Very happy with how the new yak performed and looking forward to doing it again soon.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Maverick1 said:


> Floated Yates to Ryan on Sunday with Hully. River was cooking along, but did not prove to be an issue. 2 obstructions, 1 below the just above the feeder creek, but you could pass under it, the other just above Ryan that needed to be portaged around. Fishing wasn't the best, but it was still a great morning to be out.
> 
> Yates was jammed with fisherman but cleared up about half way through the float. Very happy with how the new yak performed and looking forward to doing it again soon.



How did Hully's 12' Ulitmate handle it? Did you have to teach him how to fish? Back in high school, he couldn't fish his way out of a wet paper bag....and be sure to tell him Swamp said so! :lol:


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hully and Yak did just fine. While we weren't fortunate enough to land fish there was a hook set or two.


----------

